# Teaching E/M to co-worker



## jccoder (Jan 22, 2008)

I was pretty much self-taught (reading everything I could) when I started coding E/M visits.  I now need to teach a fellow co-worker how to code E/M, looking for any suggestions on how to go about doing this in a timely and accurate manner.  Another co-worker looks at the 95 (what we use) guidelines--just as guidelines and relies on the MDM to assign her codes.


----------

